# Gorges du Verdon



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

After last years non summer, we need to chase some sun this year. Unfortunately, due to SWMBO's work we are tied to August. My thoughts are the Gorges du Verdon, but I then really want to get into the gorge. Many people have told us that it is not recommended to take a MH into the gorge as the roads are too narrow.
I am sure that many of you guys have done it, and possibly with bigger MHs than ours (7m Luton front coachbuilt). So if anyone can give some tips or experiences, I would be very grateful.
Regards,
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The roads are no problem; a few tight bends & a couple of tunnels, but if coaches can do it, so can you. Best done from east to west, get the best views.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

We done it in a car whilst based from Frejus on a £9.50 Sun holiday, plenty MH & buses using the route. IIRC watch the luton on the jutting out rocks at some parts.

I remember standing on a viewpoint and seeing people walking down at the river - they looked tiny, then seeing something fishy like swimming around in river near them, and 5 mins later something clicked, if I could just see the people what the hell was swimming in the river, jaws on holiday or something!!!!. 

You can go "into" the gorge, at the lake you can hire a pedalo or canoe and go right up the gorge river - one of the nicest things I have ever done, some cracking pictures and the nicest blue water I have ever seen. Would love to go back but until the Mrs wants to drive then it is a no no in the camper.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We have been to the gorge a couple of times and I agree you can travel down the gorge on the Northern side (bus route) but stay away from the Southern side. In addition to the narrow single lane roads in places there are several places with overhanging rocks and a couple of very low bridges - definately not for motorhomes of any height over 2.8 mtrs maybe even less. If anyone comes the other way you could be stuffed as there are not many passing places. The Southern road is very high up so you really don't get to see the gorge much however it is spectacular scenery. The Northern road does get down to the river in places and there are a couple of camping places to try out as well. There are a couple of parking/sight seeing places but they are very small and in August I would hazard a guess that they would be chocka block. There are a couple of nice places to pull in at the mouth of the gorge and a camp site up the hill in the village. Spectacular scenery but could be very busy in August with possibly full camp sites. Not aware of any aires in that area but others may know different.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant place to visit. Canoe down the river reccomended, you can choose various distances.
A place to stay?
Look at this
http://www.caravansitefinder.co.uk/parks/6810/view
Good luck

Steve


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I think Vennwood has said it the way I would want to. For me I was happy (more than, given the views) to see it all from above.  

Definitely worth the trip.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Gorges de verdon East to west!*

Well we went fron East to west on the southern route and had no bother in our 7m Bessie E560. See pics
Barry

Photos 7-26 france 2007
http://bdixon.spaces.live.com/


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*France g d v*

yes its a must see but not in august.or with anything like what you've got, you wont be popular . just duck/ Is it still a military zone !


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is a photo we took of the south side last January - I still say it could be hairy and not for me in August


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Verdon George*

We have done the gorge 3 times first on a motorbike (fantastic) then in an Autosleeper Pollensa and last year in the La strada 3.2M. Nobody told us it was dodgy. Stayed at Camping International in Castellane (camping cheques) then moved on along the D952 then South I think along the D957.
Came across a huge military camp in the hills hundreds of Tanks, lorries and soldiers. Warning signs everywhere no to stop.

Steve


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Steve

D957 is the Northern route - as you say gorgeous - in fact both roads are spectacular. The south side runs along the D71/D19 either to or from Aiguines, which is the village near to the entrance where you hire the pedalloes/canoes. Also at Aiguines is the campsite. It looks good but we never stayed there - very convenient though The D23 which is off the D957 will take you closer to the river and other camping spots. If you zoom in on something like Google Earth you can see where the road is very narrow and twisty. At the end of the day, each to their own in deciding which is easy or difficult.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Georges Verdon*

In that case I will stick to the North route unless there comes a time when I can try once again on a motorbike.

Tarn gorges are also good. Millau bridge and turn left 

Steve


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their views. Still considering where the sun will be this summer. 
Barcelona also looks good.
Gerry


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

WE found no problems doing it in the Hymer and even stopped overnight in the Gorge by the Eagle place. There are some photos in my album

Carol


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

pauwilson said:


> ..... something clicked, if I could just see the people what the hell was swimming in the river, jaws on holiday or something!!!!


Jaws du Verdon, I guess.

Click: ...Engineers now clearing the accumulated wreckage of 100 years are uncovering a veritable auto museum.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gorges*

Hello there,

As suggested east to west is best. We went in Summer couple of years ago. The water had virtualy dried up. It depends on your confidence. I did it in a 4 1/2 ton MH no problem. Dont fancy doing it in anything bigger or a tag axle.

There is a tap/running stream of fresh spring water en-route, easily missed. You can stop on the left (east to west) if there is space and fill up your bottles bit like Buxton.

Have a nice trip,
Trev.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

As I have no option than to go in August do they run organised trips around the gorge?
Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

* ONE YEAR ON. STILL HAVE NOT BEEN!*

Well I am bringing this post back up to find out as much info about Verdon Gorges as possible.

We will be touring Germany first then coming to Gorges after as we will be returning from France. This area is a definite on our list and I hope that we get here this year as we have meant to visit for the last 3 years.

Anymore advice gratefully received for a 7 metre lowline coachbuild much appreciated. 
Are there any trips around the Gorges and where do they start?
Chris


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

chrisgog said:


> * ONE YEAR ON. STILL HAVE NOT BEEN!*
> 
> Well I am bringing this post back up to find out as much info about Verdon Gorges as possible.
> 
> ...


Hi

We were at Castellane last July/August, and enquired whether there were any trips around the Gorges. Unfortunately there aren't any. It isn't possible to hire a car either

We did the Gorges in a 680 Star-Line, but only one side.....the side with the larger road. Just watch out for those scary rocky overhangs

Doug


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Gorge du Verdun*

We stayed at a large Castels site at Castellane last year. Very nice in June not sure about August as it will be busy and too hot for us. They do drop and pickup bus/coach trips for the Gorge and the walk through is fantastic.
Lovely part of France.
In Belgium at the moment on our way to the Mosel Valley, Romantische Strasse and then Provence. It's a hard life!
Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We did the Tarn Gorge a couple of years ago and although I am an HGV driver, I found it quite stressful as we were going down the gorge with the overhanging rocks on our side of the road and drivers coming the other way, did not want to give way or move over  
I have always since advised friends to go up and not down the gorge, then there would be no problem and the driving would be quite easy.
Check out which side of the road the overhanging rocks are on any gorge prior to planning.


----------

